# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raideliikennejärjestelmien integroiminen

## Nrg

Tästä on tainnut olla juttua useammasakin ketjussa, mutten muista että oilisi omaa ketjua ollut.

Eli paljon on keskusteltu siitä, että pääkaupunkiseudun (raskas-, tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti myös uudet kevyet-) raideliikennejärjestelmät, jos ei fyysisesti, niin ainakin brändillisesti, integroitaisiin samaksi järjestelmäksi.

Vaihtoehtoja, mitä ja miten tehdään on monta. Ja kysymyksiä herää. Esimerkiksi:

-Fyysinen (raideyhteys radalta toiseen) vai pelkästään brändillinen integrointi?
-Mistä brändi haetaan (junat, metrot), vai kehitetäänkö kokonaan uusi?
-Pyritäänkö tulevaisuudessa täysin yhtenevään kalustoon joka radalla, vai kehitetäänkö esimerkiksi erilaisia duoratkaisuja raskasraideliikenteen sekaan? Voivatko esimerkiksi nykyisillä lähijunaradoilla ajavat junat ajaa myös metron radalla?
-Otetaanko mahdollisia kevyempiä raideliikennemuotoja saman brändin alle? (Tämän myötä myös kysymykset raideleveydestä ja mahdollisista kolmiraiteista)

Itse ainakin laittaisin aivan kaiken (keskustaratikoita lukuunottamatta) nykyisen oranssin metrobrändin alle. Ja niin että radat ovat yhteydessä toisiinsa. Sekaan myös pikaratikkaliikenne (Jokerit I & II), oli se sitten 1000 tai 1524 mm raideleveydellä (vaikkapa niin että olisi erikseen samanlainen kalusto raskasliikenteelle - samanlaiset "metrot" nykyisellä metrolinjalla ja kaupunkiradoilla - ja oma kalusto kevyelle raideliikenteelle). Tulevaisuudessa tämä antaisi mahdollisuuden esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjojen kiskottamiseen. Nykyisen lähijunaverkon integroisin metron kanssa pisaran yhteydessä, mikäli tämä suinkin on mahdollista.

Eli tiivistelmä ajatuksistani hieman sekavan tekstin jälkeen:

-Yhteinäinen verkko, jossa ajaisi sekä raskasta että kevyttä raideliikennettä
-Kevytraideliikenne voisi ajaa millä tahansa osaa verkkoa

Mutta mitä te muut olette asiasta mieltä?

----------


## Antero Alku

Tällaista on hyvä pohtia. Lähtökohtana täytyy pitää ihmisten liikkumistarpeita ja liikkumisen sujuvuutta. Kalustokysymykset ovat toissijaisia.

Varsin perinteinen tapa on ollut pyrkimys "yhteen standardiin" jossa yksi tekninen ratkaisu olisi käytössä kaikkiin tarpeisiin. Käytännössä tällainen on joukkoliikenteessä mahdotonta siksi, että joukkoliikenteessä on erilaisia tarpeita, eikä niitä voi toteuttaa yhdellä ainoalla ratkaisulla, esimerkiksi vain yhdenlaisella kalustolla. Sen yhdenlaisen kaluston kun tulisi sitten olla sellainen, että se voi kulkea harvan omakotialueen sorapintaisilla paikallisteillä mutta yhtä hyvin tunnelissa 1000-paikkaisena tiheän kaupungin alla, kadulla maanpinnalla sekä 200-300 km/h kaupunkien välisillä nopeilla väylillä - miten ne väylät sitten olisivatkaan rakennetut.

Pelkistetysti ajateltuna matkustajalle tärkein integrointi on mahdollisuus ostaa yksi lippu, jolla pääsee määränpäähänsä. Oli lähtöpaikka sitten kotiovi Porin esikaupungissa tai Sörkässä Helsingissä ja määränpää vaikka kylässä Ahvenanmaalla.

No, keskustelu oli kumminkin rajattu vähemmän haasteellisesti vain raideliikenteeseen.  :Smile: 

Siinäkin lähtisin rakentamaan integroitua brändiä palvelusta. Se, mitä ihmiselle tarjotaan olisi ensisijaisesti yhtenäistä palvelua. Jos vaihdetaan nopeasta paikallisjunasta ratikkaan tai metrojunaan, tulee korostaa kaikkien kuulumista siihen samaan tuotteeseen, jolla vain on kyky muuntautua joutavasti ympäristön ja tarpeen mukaan.

Kun tästä sitten mennään teknisten ratkaisujen tasolle, tullaan järjestelyihin, joissa mitoitukseltaan erilaiset välineet kulkevat kuitenkin samojen laitureiden vieritse, ehkä samalla raiteella ja takaavat siten hyvän palvelun ja tunteen siitä, että kaikki on yhtä ja samaa palvelutuotetta.

Erilaisin mitoituksin tehtyjen vaunujen paneminen samalle radalle ja pysäkille ei saa olla itsetarkoitus, vaan sellaista tehdään vain jos siitä on hyötyä palvelun toiminnan kannalta. Siten esim. nopeata ja hidasta liikennettä ei pidä laittaa samalle raiteelle, vaikka mitoitus olisi täsmälleen sama. Harvoin on myöskään tarkoituksenmukaista, että kovin erikokoiset välineet ajavat toistensa lomassa. Jos rata ja asemat on mitoitettu 250 metriä pitkille junille, ei ole kovin fiskua ajaa siellä 35-90 metriä pitkillä yksiköillä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> -Fyysinen (raideyhteys radalta toiseen) vai pelkästään brändillinen integrointi?
> -Mistä brändi haetaan (junat, metrot), vai kehitetäänkö kokonaan uusi?
> -Pyritäänkö tulevaisuudessa täysin yhtenevään kalustoon joka radalla, vai kehitetäänkö esimerkiksi erilaisia duoratkaisuja raskasraideliikenteen sekaan? Voivatko esimerkiksi nykyisillä lähijunaradoilla ajavat junat ajaa myös metron radalla?
> -Otetaanko mahdollisia kevyempiä raideliikennemuotoja saman brändin alle? (Tämän myötä myös kysymykset raideleveydestä ja mahdollisista kolmiraiteista)


"Metro" -brändi on ihan hyvä yhdistämään nopeaa raideliikennettä. Myös "Jokeri" -nimeä voitaisiin laajemmin käyttää kaikesta nopeasta bussiliikenteestä, eikä vain yhdstä bussilinjasta. 

Raitiovaunu uhkaa jäädä paitsioon. Sille pitäisi keksiä jokin brändi kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Tällaista on hyvä pohtia. Lähtökohtana täytyy pitää ihmisten liikkumistarpeita ja liikkumisen sujuvuutta. Kalustokysymykset ovat toissijaisia.


Juurikin tätä oikeastaan hain: kaiken tämän pitäisi tähdätä palvelun ja raideliikenteen "tunnelman" parantamiseen.




> Siinäkin lähtisin rakentamaan integroitua brändiä palvelusta. Se, mitä ihmiselle tarjotaan olisi ensisijaisesti yhtenäistä palvelua. Jos vaihdetaan nopeasta paikallisjunasta ratikkaan tai metrojunaan, tulee korostaa kaikkien kuulumista siihen samaan tuotteeseen, jolla vain on kyky muuntautua joutavasti ympäristön ja tarpeen mukaan.


Jälleen ainakin _lähes_ sitä, mitä ajattelin. Syy miksi en vain varsinaisia keskustaratikoita (jos niihin viittasit) ottaisi mukaan on se, että brändillä pitäisi olla jotain yhtenäistä, ja idea oli tarjota brändi kaikelle muu pk-seutu - keskusta -väliselle ja muulle pitemmälle, seudulliselle raideliikenteelle (juna/metro/_pika_raitiotie). Tässä keskustaratikka poikkeaa kuitenkin sen verran, että jättäisin sille oman (miksei kuitenkin uudistetun) brändin.




> Kun tästä sitten mennään teknisten ratkaisujen tasolle, tullaan järjestelyihin, joissa mitoitukseltaan erilaiset välineet kulkevat kuitenkin samojen laitureiden vieritse, ehkä samalla raiteella ja takaavat siten hyvän palvelun ja tunteen siitä, että kaikki on yhtä ja samaa palvelutuotetta.
> 
> Erilaisin mitoituksin tehtyjen vaunujen paneminen samalle radalle ja pysäkille ei saa olla itsetarkoitus, vaan sellaista tehdään vain jos siitä on hyötyä palvelun toiminnan kannalta. Siten esim. nopeata ja hidasta liikennettä ei pidä laittaa samalle raiteelle, vaikka mitoitus olisi täsmälleen sama. Harvoin on myöskään tarkoituksenmukaista, että kovin erikokoiset välineet ajavat toistensa lomassa. Jos rata ja asemat on mitoitettu 250 metriä pitkille junille, ei ole kovin fiskua ajaa siellä 35-90 metriä pitkillä yksiköillä.


Tietenkään täysin yhtenäinen kalusto tai aina samoilla radoilla -periaate ei saa olla itsetarkoitus. Ideoilla fyysisestä integroinnista ja duoratkaisuista hain eniten mahdollisuuksia uusille linjoille ja esimerkiksi pikaratikoille mahdollisuutta käyttää olemassaolevia raskasraidelinjoja. Kaikkia tilanteita ja ratkaisuja pitää tietysti miettiä tapauskohtaisesti, mutta saattaahan tulla kuitenkin eteen mahdollisuuksia, että n. 90-metriselläkin kalustolla olisi mahdollisuus pysähtyä 250 metriä pitkälle laiturille radan muuta liikennettä hidastamatta. En usko, että tämä ainakaan olisi silloin haitallista.

----------


## ultrix

*Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen brändiuudistus*

Ensinnä hallinnollista näkökulmaa
YTV:n ja HKL:n tilaajaorganisaatioiden yhdistäminen -> HKL (Helsingin Kaupunkiseudun Liikenne / Helsingfors Stadsregionens Trafik, logo säilyy)
HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne (tuottajaorganisaatiot) -> HRL (Helsingin raideliikennelaitos, mahdollisesti yhtiöittäminen)
HKL-Suunnitteluyksikkö -> YTV-HKL:n alaisuuteen

Sitten brändiin:

*Metro* - oranssi brändi säilyy entisellään länsi-itä-linjalla
*Kaupunkiradat* - metro-brändin alle (Leppävaaran/Espoon kaupunkiradan junat ja asemat vihreäksi linjaksi, Keravan kaupunkirata siniseksi linjaksi ja "M-junalaakson", kuten joku sitä toisessa ketjussa osuvasti nimitti, rata punaiseksi linjaksi. Ei välttämättä tarvetta kaluston maalaamiseen linjakohtaisesti, mutta omanvärisensä M-pömpelit ja kyltit kullekin rataosuudelle, yhdistetyille rataosuuksille sitten jonkinlainen värien yhdistelmä. Sm5-junien kuuluu kuitenkin näyttää metroilta, joten ne voidaan  tarvittaessa maalata oransseiksi, tai vaikka tummanpunaisiksi keltaisella turvaraidalla kuten saneeraamattomat Sm2-junat)
*Muut lähijunat* - säilyvät entisellään punavalkoisella VR Lähiliikenteen brändillä niin kauan, kuin tilaajana VR. Jos tilaajana YTV:n alainen HKL, käytetään HKL-metron ratasuuntakohtaisia värejä.
*Jokeri* - myös raide-Jokerilla nykyinen violetti-turkoosi värimaailma
*Pikaraitiotiet* - uusi YTV-HKL-tilaajaväritys, mahd. linjakimppukohtainen (Viikin suuntaan omansa, Kruunuvuoreen omansa jne.), mahd. samat kuin Jokerilla
*HKL-Raitiotiet* - säilyvät keltavihreinä

*Seutubussit* - uusi YTV-HKL-tilaajaväritys
*Helsingin bussit* - vanhat HKL:n siniset värit
*Espoon bussit* - vanhat Espoon Auton vihreät
*Vantaan bussit* - vanhat Vantaan Liikenteen punaiset
(vaihtoehtona koko YTV-HKL-alueen yhtenäinen tilaajaväritys riippumatta bussien pääasiallisesta käyttöalueesta)

----------


## ultrix

*Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen uudistus*

Hallinto:

Tilaajaorganisaatio: nimeksi joko Tampereen kaupunkiseudun liikenne (TKL) tai Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne (TSJ), jälkimmäinen todennäköisempi vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä, koska kunnallinen tilaaja on Tampereen joukkoliikenne ja tuottaja TKL.

Kunnallinen tuottajaorganisaatio, vaihtoehtoja: TKL-Bussiliikenne ja TKL-Raideliikenne, osallistuvat kilpailutuksiin seudulla (TKL-RL lähinnä lähijunaliikenteen)TamB Oy / Takra Oy (TKL:n bussiliikenne yhtiöitettynä, käytännössä järkevää vasta 100% kilpailutuksen myötä), raidepuolella TRL (Tampereen raideliikennelaitos)

Brändi:

TSJ-brändi: hienoisia muutoksia nykyiseen Tampereen joukkoliikenteen / yhteistariffin brändiin

Kaupunkiliikenne: Keskustorilta linnuntietä n. 13 km joka suuntaan ulottuvat linjat, eli käytännössä aina Siivikkalaan, Vuorentaustaan, Pitkäänniemeen, Pirkkalaan lentokenttää myöten, Sääksjärvelle, Lentolaan ja Aitolahden-Teiskon rajalle asti, sisempi tariffivyöhyke ja sinivalkoiset bussit (TKL:n väritys), ratikka myös sinivalkoinen

Seutuliikenne: Tampereen kaupunkiseudun muille alueille ulottuvan joukkoliikenteen linjat aina Kurua ja Sahalahtea myöten, seutuliikenteen tilaajavärit tai liikennöitsijöiden omat värit, lähijunakalustolle oma väritys (alkuperäinen Sm-väritys oma preferenssini).

----------


## SD202

> *Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen brändiuudistus*
> 
> *Vantaan bussit* - vanhat Vantaan Liikenteen punaiset


Vantaan Liikenteen väritys oli kylläkin kelta-oranssi.  :Wink:  Vuonna 1998 tulivat viimeiset bussit tuolla värityksellä, kun silloinen Linjebuss otti käyttöön teli-Volvot nrolla 376-385.

----------

